# Party Punch Ideas??



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I haven't tried these, but I remember WANTING to try them, and they're pinned (along with several other punches/drinks) on Halloween Forum's FOOD board:









It's Halloweek! Toxic Ooze Halloween Punch - Revel and Glitter


Made with Jell-O, juice and seltzer water, Toxic Ooze makes a fun Halloween punch or gross drink for mad scientist or Ghostbusters parties!




revelandglitter.com













Halloween Blood Orange Vampire Juice


Halloween Blood Orange Vampire Juice: This sparkling punch is made by combining cranberry juice, blood orange Italian soda and limoncellino Italian




www.ladybehindthecurtain.com


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

I always do the orange soda, ginger ale, pineapple juice, sweetened condensed milk, and top with scoops of orange sherbet ice cream and a little vanilla ice cream. It’s always a huge hit and people ask me ahead if I’m making it.


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

We always serve Zombie punch, its basically a Zombie cocktail but in punch quantities. It consists of equal parts Orange juice, Pineapple juice and Lime aide. We use the frozen concentrate juices and use Tonic water instead of plain water to reconstitute the juice.

Then we provide Zombie Preservative for people to add themselves.

2 parts Vodka 
1 part Apricot Brandy 
2 parts Dark Rum 
4 parts Light Rum 
1 part Triple-sec 
1 part 151 rum


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

the best recipe that I have found for a large group is I make a pitcher (Dollar Store skeleton pitcher) of Long Island Ice Tea and call it whatever you desire.


----------



## LeaLo (Mar 2, 2017)

I struggle almost every year trying to find the perfect punch. I also have 50-60 people and for the last 2 or 3 years, I've made screwdrivers. I make big batches a few days before and freeze them and then serve them slushy. Big hit with everybody, easy to make and the right color for the season. One year, I had syringes with Redbull of all things, beside them for people to add to their drink. Didn't work and mostly dribbled the Redbull onto my floor! Let me know what you end up using.


----------

